#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Will AI replace the marketing industry?

## Bhavya

In our world creativity and evolution is not limited to nature, technology like artificial intelligence (AI) and the Internet of things (IoT) also evolving. Not only evolution they also disrupting our day to day routine, lifestyle and work. AI technology already started its influence in many industries from the medical field to transportation and marketing is no exception. So recently this question pop up in my mind, "Will AI replace the marketing industry?" Guys, what do think will AI replace the marketing industry?

----------

